# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  20 best burgers in NYC

## Peter NJ

http://www.timeout.com/newyork/resta...0-best-burgers

----------


## MIke R

Minetta Tavern burger was  always  my favorite ...,but that was a lifetime ago when I was hangin out in the city a lot ...nice to see them still on the list

----------


## NYCFred

> Minetta Tavern burger was  always  my favorite ...,but that was a lifetime ago when I was hangin out in the city a lot ...nice to see them still on the list



It ain't your Minetta Tavern anymore...bought by a famed operator a few years ago and "upscaled".
Peter McNally maybe?

----------


## MIke R

Doesn't surprise me.....the NYC I grew up in I'm sure is quite different

----------


## stbartshopper

Those look downright decadent or in other words- delicious!

----------


## amyb

Totally blown away seeing an old post from Peter NJ here on the forum TODAY..When his NY Giants would play Phil’s Cowboys on MNF...we used tO PM  back and forth like crazy and he never gave up on his Big Blue boys. RIP old friend.

----------


## andynap

Don’t know why we are resurrecting 4 year old threads but I miss Peter and. Fred.

----------


## KevinS

> Don’t know why we are resurrecting 4 year old threads but I miss Peter and. Fred.



The thread was resurrected by a spammer who was posting coupon links.

----------


## andynap

> The thread was resurrected by a spammer who was posting coupon links.



I was going to blame Bill. Lol

----------


## Rosemary

> Totally blown away seeing an old post from Peter NJ here on the forum TODAY..When his NY Giants would play Phil’s Cowboys on MNF...we used tO PM  back and forth like crazy and he never gave up on his Big Blue boys. RIP old friend.




I was just thinking about Peter the other day.  I hope his mom and sister are well.  Peter was a loyal soul.  We used to be in touch about his dad's medical care.   I miss him.

----------


## stbartshopper

Those of you in NYC need to update the best burgers!

----------


## JEK

> Those of you in NYC need to update the best burgers!



 :Party:

----------

